# New acquisition paul parks x gardenarii



## troy (Jan 20, 2017)

A true recipient for ugliest paph of year award, who would cross these..? I thought it said gigantifolim on ebay not paying attention lol..


----------



## abax (Jan 20, 2017)

???????


----------



## troy (Jan 20, 2017)

The root system is very bad, angela, I got this by mistake, I could not come up with a reason to make a gardenarii x paul parks cross, I thought it was paul parks x gigantifolium, when I realised what it was when I won it was too late, I didn't want to tell the guy no.....because the cross sucks, because I have gotten other good plants from him, but getting the package in the shape I got it in aarrgghh lol...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 21, 2017)

Should reduce the size it needs to be to bloom.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 21, 2017)

I was thinking the same. Very big for the cross I would think. 
Hopefully it will bloom well. Good luck!


----------



## troy (Jan 21, 2017)

Well, adding gardenarii would lower the flower count to 2 because it always does, oblong the pouch and undo the round dorsel that adductum added... I'm stuck with it now...


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 21, 2017)

Well, lower flower count but reducing the plant size is among the best contribution gardineri adds, although in this particular cases, not so much so. 
Who knows, it might be mislabeled or it might give you over 3 flowers per spike? 

Pouch shape, I though all the multis have that long squarish pouch with some having this ugly "chin" sticking out. lol


----------



## troy (Jan 21, 2017)

Well gardenariis pouch is long and it usually passes that on to progeny, with adductum x gardenarii pouch should be an interesting outcome. Also gardenarii shortens the petal length by a longshot. I was hoping for gigantifolium, that would add a darker smaller pouch with a higher flower count


----------



## troy (Jan 21, 2017)

I think a good cross for gardenarii is roth or roth primary, or a unifloral like hirsutussimum or tonsum....


----------



## JAB (Jan 21, 2017)

Karma is rough


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 21, 2017)

Can we please not start this? 
I know there was an incident between the two of you, but he was banned temporarily for that, and now he's back. 
Why scratch it up all over again here when we are talking about plants?


----------



## Heather (Jan 21, 2017)

Happypaphy is right. Let's not start with each other please. I'm about to disable the forum altogether for a day or so to get some peace and quiet. Enough. Talk about the plants.


----------



## Wendy (Jan 21, 2017)

Troy, that's a beautiful big plant. Give it a chance...it might surprise you.


----------



## troy (Jan 21, 2017)

Thanks wendy, I was just looking at it, the leaves are just a little wider than hirsutussimum leaves thick and rounded on the end, I don't think that is consistent with the cross


----------



## Clark (Jan 22, 2017)

At least it wasn't stolen.
There is a at least one thief at South Amboy post office now.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 22, 2017)

Do you mean, "at least one orchid grower..",? oke:


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jan 22, 2017)

I've got one of these, which I also bought somewhat inexpensively on Ebay. It's quite compact for a multi-floral paph perhaps just a bit smaller than my other gardneri/wilhelminae hybrids. It has attempted to bloom a few times, and then last summer it finally managed to succeed. However, all the flowers were deformed. I think/hope it was environmental in nature. There were 3 or 4 flowers, and each had a unique set of deformities.

Deformities aside, there were some redeeming qualities. The flowers were nice and dark. Petals were obviously not long like a sander primary hybrid, but they were proportionately lengthy enough that you might guess it had some sander genes if you didn't know the ID. 

My main complaint was the fact that the spike was disproportionately tall, and the flowers were spaced too far apart. Had the petals been long and pendant, the spacing would have been fantastic.

And as a counter argument regarding flower count, I have several gardneri/wilhelminae hybrids and they've all produced spikes with 3 - 4 flowers on them. I've got one in spike right now with 3 buds! So there's hope.


----------



## troy (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks mr happyrotter, I'm going to care for this one the same as all my others, I have hope, although, I did want a paul parks x gigantifolium...... oh well


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 22, 2017)

As far as I know, Paul Parks x _gigantifolium_ has never been made. It certainly hasn't been registered.


----------



## troy (Jan 22, 2017)

I know, thats why I was frustrated at the gardenarii


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 22, 2017)

Wendy said:


> Troy, that's a beautiful big plant. Give it a chance...it might surprise you.



Wendy is right - re-pot and see how it goes. It can always go back on eBay later.....


----------



## troy (Jan 22, 2017)

Well if it blooms right, correct shape and grows well, I'll cross it with an esquirolei


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 22, 2017)

please dont


----------



## troy (Jan 22, 2017)

Ozpaph, my image hosting piece of crap will not let me post a picture I have from a past esquirolei x susan booth blooming here on this site as paph 'cardinal bernard law' was the best blooming paph I've ever had, check it out in archives


----------



## abax (Jan 22, 2017)

I see the cause of your disappointment now, but it is a
big, well-developed plant. With good care, you might
be surprised and pleased. The shipping is pretty awful.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 24, 2017)

I'm not a fan of esquirolei, but it can contribute some beautiful colors.
I've seen both terribly wrong hybrids and super surprisingly beautiful examples. I guess this may be the case with lots of other hybrids as well, but why not? You'll never know until you try. haha

Good luck!


----------

